# How can I stop remote putting tivo in standby?



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

I have two silver Thomson remotes.

My old/original one which when I press the standby button only turns the TV off (it doesn't put the TiVo into standby and this is what I like).

My new one also turns the TV off (after finding the right Sharp code) but unfortunately it also puts the TiVo into standby.

How can I stop it putting the TiVo into standby. I don't expect the solution to be in the TiVo menus because the TiVo does do what I want if I use the old remote.

The reason I don't want the TiVo in standby is that I also have the output from my TiVo fed into a small 5" LCD that I have at my work desk next to my computer and often watch/listen to programmes while I'm working. So my TiVo is never in standby. I also listen to stuff via cordless headphones around the house/garden/garage and don't want to have to leave the big TV on. Currently I'm having to either use the old remote (which is really due for retirement) or the TV remote itself. If I didn't know it was possible to do this then I'd live with the situation, but I know it's possible because the old one is doing it.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I have never known a Tivo remote _not_ put the Tivo into stand-by as that is what it was designed to do


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Maybe your other remote developed a fault,
in that it sent the tv remote code, and forgot to send the standby code afterwards 

why can't you press standby, then tivo button to achieve the same result?

standby tuns tv off, 
tivo button brings tivo out of standby,
but doesn't turn tv back on....

<off at a tangent>

I've often wondered why the remote volume control/mute only directly controls the tv volume 
(meaning you have to have a code for the tv)
when you can actually adjust the tivo audio level in the menus..


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

mikerr said:


> why can't you press standby, then tivo button to achieve the same result?


That's a very good idea. That'll save me reaching for the TV remote. I'll be doing that from now on unless someone finds there is actually a way to stop it standby-ing


----------



## katman (Jun 4, 2002)

mikerr said:


> I've often wondered why the remote volume control/mute only directly controls the tv volume
> (meaning you have to have a code for the tv)
> when you can actually adjust the tivo audio level in the menus..


Becuase unless the TV was left on maximum volume you would have a very limited adjustment of volume.

My mum constantly has this exact problem when she uses Freeview. Volume on TV isnt up high enough and once the Freeview reaches its max setting thats as loud as you can get it without grabbing the TV remote.

The idea of an adjustable volume on a set top box/DVR etc is to match the levels coming from the TVs internal tuner so you dont get a huge change in volume changing sources.


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

katman said:


> Becuase unless the TV was left on maximum volume you would have a very limited adjustment of volume.
> 
> My mum constantly has this exact problem when she uses Freeview. Volume on TV isnt up high enough and once the Freeview reaches its max setting thats as loud as you can get it without grabbing the TV remote.
> 
> The idea of an adjustable volume on a set top box/DVR etc is to match the levels coming from the TVs internal tuner so you dont get a huge change in volume changing sources.


I've had to troubleshoot problems like this before on a family member's setup. The report was that they thought their freeview box was broken because the sound coming out of it had interference and they were about to buy a new box. I discovered that they'd turned down the volume on the freeview box to it's absolute minimum and had the TV volume on almost maximum.


----------



## a_tivo_noob (Jan 2, 2004)

similarly, we have the aerial output from Tivo, running to the tv upstairs - if hitting the standby button downstairs causes the tivo and the tv to go off, then we just hit "Live TV" button to bring the Tivo back on again


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

a_tivo_noob said:


> similarly, we have the aerial output from Tivo, running to the tv upstairs - if hitting the standby button downstairs causes the tivo and the tv to go off, then we just hit "Live TV" button to bring the Tivo back on again


But you'd prefer it if it didn't go into standby, right? One of my remotes does that and I don't know why. It'd be nice to get the other one to do the same, although I'm managing perfectly well hitting the tivo button to unstandby it.


----------



## a_tivo_noob (Jan 2, 2004)

we're quite lucky in that our tivo is in a position where we know we can point the remote in a certain 'direction', and it will be out of range of the Tivo, but will impact the Tv still


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

a_tivo_noob said:


> we're quite lucky in that our tivo is in a position where we know we can point the remote in a certain 'direction', and it will be out of range of the Tivo, but will impact the Tv still


Now there's a good idea. The TiVo IR receiver is about a foot below the TV IR receiver, so there must be an angle pointing it well above the TV that it will get the signal but the TiVo won't. I'll be trying that later  :up: :up:


----------



## a_tivo_noob (Jan 2, 2004)

if it helps, we have a surround sound speaker just infront and a bit 'below' the tivo box --- means that if you hold the control low (ie. hang your arm over the side of the sofa) and hit standby, the speaker blocks the remote getting to the tivo box, and it still does the TV... where-as if you're just sat on the sofa, the height is comfortable for the remote to affect both the tv and the tivo


.... obviously, it depends where your sofa is, where your tivo is and where your tv is  worth having a see tho like you say


----------

